# Newbie



## Biker Jeff (May 10, 2007)

Just posted this to say hi to everybody. I've just joined this forum because i've been into Motorhomes & Camper Vans for the last 12 years. I currently have a Trigano Tribute on a Fiat Ducato base.
I am also into Motorcycles and have a Suzuki Intruder M1800R, which i also go camping with.
Looking forward to posting on here


----------



## guest (May 10, 2007)

Biker Jeff said:
			
		

> Just posted this to say hi to everybody. I've just joined this forum because i've been into Motorhomes & Camper Vans for the last 12 years. I currently have a Trigano Tribute on a Fiat Ducato base.
> I am also into Motorcycles and have a Suzuki Intruder M1800R, which i also go camping with.
> Looking forward to posting on here


hi welcome to wilcamping....hope you enjoy this fab site....sammclouis x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 10, 2007)

*biker jeff*

Welcome hope you find this forum helpful and enjoyable.


----------



## Nosha (May 30, 2007)

Hi Biker,
From Nigel with a Triumph Trophy 1200, Fiat Chausson and a boat!

Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Nosha
I hope your Trophy is more reliable than the Tiger i had. It spent more time back at the dealers having warrenty work done, than i did riding it. I couldnt fault that triple engine, it was just everything else that fell apart.
Sadly, it made me stop flying the British flag, and go back to Japanese motorcycles.


----------



## Nosha (Jun 25, 2007)

*Triumph's*

B/Jeff,
Sorry to hear about your Tiger,- Trophy- so far so good; NO problems with 1200 engine... BUT I did get ripped off by my local main dealer!
Booked a main 9000m service as it's the first time the tappets etc get checked & adjusted - I do all my own servicing but the specialist tools would have cost more than the service! Anyway I marked all the bolts with a UV pen and not one of the bolts had been moved, I started proceedings but they went bust!!
But apart from that I'm very happy... and I'm also sorry to say that if you want a reliable bike you can't go far wrong with 'Jap crap'... only it isn't anymore!


----------

